# Lets see your betta room?!



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

I would love to see everyone's betta room! I only have two and I feel like space management is an issue for me, how do you guys with 5 or more bettas do it?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I would share, but I would rather not get yelled at about how we keep our bettas. Technically, I only have five, but soon I will be in charge once again of eight, and so far it's not very crowded...yet. XD So far it's just one shelf for all three betta owners (though I'm thinking about stealing my mom's crowntail). Once I had to have two shelves, when I had a minor crisis.


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

My Betta room is my bedroom so I only have a limited space for my fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I love this idea!! I'll have to go take a picture of my setups, my tanks are in my room!


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Mine are all in my room too, I can't wait until I move out in December. Husband has already agreed to let me have a fish room !!!! Gotta start thinking up ideas now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucknc1 (May 19, 2016)

*Spread out*

I got a ten gallon I'm going to breed in next month in back bedroom/laundry room. A 56 gallon community with two females in it and some babies hanging on the side from a botched up breeding in the livingroom. And a 2.5 gal. in my bedroom with my DTHM male. Would love to have it all in one room, the living room, but I'm married so that won't happen. lol


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Here we go! This is going to change when Prince Onyx, Caspian, and Louie get out of QT!


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

That is awesome!!! Love how the stands fit it all! Do you have trouble doing water changes on the bottom? How do you get the water to flow through the tube that low to the ground? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Autumncrossing said:


> That is awesome!!! Love how the stands fit it all! Do you have trouble doing water changes on the bottom? How do you get the water to flow through the tube that low to the ground?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!
I've positioned the shelf just low enough, but just high enough to get the siphon to work (and to fit my clean water piture under the top shelf), I set the bucket on the floor and get the water flow going.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

This is my main rack. I also have a smaller rack next to it that holds three tanks, but I couldn't fit it in the photo. Tanks range in size from 3.5 to 10 gallons, and all of them house wild bettas. 










This was only ever supposed to be a temporary set-up, and in the future the smallest spare bedroom will be converted to a 'proper' fish room.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ugh, I need a rack so bad but I have to wait until I am on my own to start spreading my fish stuff out.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It was chaos before I purchased my main rack. There were tanks and tubs scattered everywhere throughout the house. This set-up made maintenance and water changes so much easier.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

LittleBettaFish said:


> This is my main rack. I also have a smaller rack next to it that holds three tanks, but I couldn't fit it in the photo. Tanks range in size from 3.5 to 10 gallons, and all of them house wild bettas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow that's really cool!!! Looks like a science lab! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

My fish setup! Although I hate self-promoting, I will in this case: I have a full video as a tour of it (and collection) on my fish YouTube channel for those interested in the full thing. For those not- there's a blurry screenshot! Campbell's tank isn't there yet because when this was filmed, he didn't live here  The video


----------



## lita43 (Jul 22, 2016)

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## lita43 (Jul 22, 2016)

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## lita43 (Jul 22, 2016)

My babys and they all have names 

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## lita43 (Jul 22, 2016)

My new boy that im going to fetch next week casper

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## lita43 (Jul 22, 2016)

Im starting out now so ill be upgrading next weekend cant wait to go and shop

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

My man cave


----------



## lita43 (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

My bettas are currently spread across three rooms and two houses as I'm moving back in with my parents on short notice. Five bettas are in their house (four in living room one in my future bedroom) and another five are in my apartment's living room waiting to be moved on Saturday.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Both my bettas are in my bedroom. I want a dedicated fishroom someday but I think I would still have bedroom fish so I can watch them while I work haha


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

Ignore the mess on the bed & my cat Taz  My desk holds my 5.5 gallon tank & my 20 gal long on a aquarium stand

Going to definately get the sofa table from MyBabiesHaveScales video once I have the money, also loving the setup NickAU!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Amber, Make your bed.


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

It is a bit of a mess but








The little tank is empty but has not been disassembled 








Goldfish tank is next on list to clean










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Two of my tanks (8g with Ossu and 33g) are in my home office. Sorry about the green tint in the picture - bright day and lime green roller blinds...








Save​


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Gariana said:


> Two of my tanks (8g with Ossu and 33g) are in my home office. Sorry about the green tint in the picture - bright day and lime green roller blinds...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is beautiful!!!


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks! It can be distracting sometimes, but it's also relaxing - and often funny, when Ossu decides to go bananas.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My fish are on the kitchen counter right now. Will be moving into a new house in the middle of August.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Wow! I think that looks really nice actually  bet the fish are very entertained when you cook lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

They do love the traffic.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

*My fish room. :smile2:*


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Polkadot said:


> *My fish room. :smile2:*




Oh wow!!! It's lovely ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Autumncrossing said:


> Oh wow!!! It's lovely !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! :-D


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

Aluyasha said:


> My fish are on the kitchen counter right now. Will be moving into a new house in the middle of August.


Wow, nice, haha! 

I just moved yesterday. My boys tanks are on the floor of a half-finished bedroom. Trying to work around their tanks as well as all the leads from them is a challenge and a half. :-o I also managed to hit my head off the corner of Tidus, Spyro, and Listers' divided tank when I was trying plug their stuff in ouch.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Here is my at home setup:


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

CollegeBettas said:


> Here is my at home setup:


Lots of sticky notes? I never thought of doing that, I have bad short term memory so that might help. lol


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Those were for my dad. He took care of my tanks last week while I was on a mission trip.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! Nice setups! I need to subscribe to this thread for future ideas! My tanks (that have fish and water) are in my room. I have a empty 40 breeder sitting around... And it's so tempting to fill it up!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Fill it! I want to get a tank that big, but alas you can only have 10 gallons in college. Hopefully, no one notices I actually have 14.5 gallons. Someday I want to do a 20 gallon community and a 40 gallon breeder of goldfish.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lmao, oh, young grasshopper. We had a 20 gallon limit rule in my school. Buy yourself a bedskirt and raise your bed. I had over 60 gallons worth of tanks and bowls and jars under there.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I think that's what I'm going to do. I am bringing my metal stand with me, so I may put that down there along with my desk. Doing curtains around it may be fun if I put some string lights down there too. Another idea was to put one tank on my desk and then set up my shelves only, with the top shelf (maybe the bottom) and put my, and my roommate's, fridges under it and have the other two tanks about that.
Though really the first thing I am worried about is getting them there and whether or not my roommate will be in the room when I am there to move in since I am "dropping some stuff off with her" (*cough* moving in) a day early.

My other problem is the possibility of studying abroad in the Spring and leaving my fish with my dad.


----------

